# As The Death Toll Rises, Demolition Of The Collapsed Florida Condo Is Set For Sunday



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 4, 2021)

he Death Toll Rises, Demolition Of The Collapsed Florida Condo Is Set For Sunday​










               July 3, 202111:31 AM ET    

The Associated Press







Search and rescue personnel work Friday atop the rubble at the Champlain Towers South condo building, where scores of victims remain missing more than a week after it partially collapsed in Surfside, Fla.
                   Mark Humphrey/AP            

SURFSIDE, Fla. (AP) — Miami-Dade Mayor Daniella Levine Cava said Saturday two more bodies were found in the rubble of a collapsed condo building, bringing the number of confirmed dead to 24. The number of people who remain unaccounted for in the collapse was 124.

A top Miami-Dade fire official, meanwhile, told family members of people missing in the rubble that demolition workers planned to bring down the remainder of the building on Sunday.



 
Live Updates: Miami-Area Condo Collapse ​ 
Officials Begin To Plan Demolition Of The Remaining Part Of The Surfside Condo ​ 
Worries have intensified over the past week that the damaged structure could come tumbling down on its own, endangering the crews below and complicating the search for victims.

Fire Rescue Assistant Fire Chief Raide Jadallah told family members during a morning briefing that the building would be brought down "as soon as possible. First thing tomorrow."

But he cautioned that there "may be some hiccups." A follow-up meeting will be held in the afternoon to finalize details of the demolition, which could be a precarious operation as experts enter the building to bore into the structure to install explosives.





 
Live Updates: Miami-Area Condo Collapse ​ 
Hurricane Elsa Could Complicate Surfside Search Efforts​ 
Concerns that the still-standing portion could tumble have curtailed the search in areas close to that section, and shifts detected by monitors early Thursday prompted a 15-hour suspension of the entire search until engineers determined the site was safe to restart.

Jadallah said the remnants of the demolished building would be removed immediately after with the intent of giving rescuers access for the first time to parts of the garage area that is a focus of the search. Such access could give officials a clearer picture of the voids that might exist in the rubble and could possibly harbor survivors.

No one has been rescued since the first hours after the June 24 collapse. The approach of Hurricane Elsa from the Caribbean Sea also raises concerns that strong winds possible in South Florida by late Sunday or early Monday could further destabilize the standing portion of the towers.



 
Live Updates: Miami-Area Condo Collapse ​ 
Months Before Florida Condo Collapsed, Residents And The Board Sparred Over Repairs​ 
The confirmed death toll from the collapse of the condominium building on June 24 stood at 22 early Saturday. Officials reduced the number of missing from 145 to 126 after duplicate names were eliminated and some residents reported missing turned up safe.

The demolition of the building would temporarily suspend search operations, but officials hope not for long. Some families asked to be able to return to the building to retrieve personal belongings, but will not be allowed to do so.

Gov. Ron DeSantis, during a press briefing Saturday, underscored the necessity of bringing the structure down in a controlled manner ahead of the arrival of the storm.

"We have a building here in Surfside that is tottering, it is structurally unsound," the governor said. "If the building is taken down this will protect our search and rescue teams."

He also declared a state of emergency ahead of the storm's expected arrival early next week.


----------



## Brownie (Jul 7, 2021)

Just sad how this happened. Random.


----------



## mochalocks (Jul 8, 2021)

Extremely sad.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 8, 2021)

Officials Are Ending The Search For Survivors In The Surfside Condo Collapse
					

After 14 days of searching, the operation now turns to a "recovery" phase. None of the victims recovered from the wreckage as of Wednesday morning survived the initial collapse, authorities said.




					www.npr.org
				







Brownie said:


> Just sad how this happened. Random.


Sad and avoidable.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 9, 2021)

I don’t see how DeSantis could even show his face.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 9, 2021)

Everything Zen said:


> I don’t see how DeSantis could even show his face.


Oh he signed a bill to hike up insurance rates.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 9, 2021)

Redirect Notice


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jul 9, 2021)

DeSantis is a disgrace. Truly. I hate that he's running for re-election.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 9, 2021)

^^^Don’t hate him- hate the idiots that will vote for him. Anyone that does then dies in some building collapse due to lax regulations committed suicide as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jul 9, 2021)

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^Don’t hate him- hate the idiots that will vote for him. Anyone that does then dies in some building collapse due to lax regulations committed suicide as far as I’m concerned.



I mean, I'm still gonna hate him cuz I'm living here in FL  but point taken


----------



## vevster (Jul 9, 2021)

It’s so sad. I feel they gave the families false hope then demoed the rest of the building on top of their loved ones.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 9, 2021)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I mean, I'm still gonna hate him cuz I'm living here in FL  but point taken


He is on a roll with signing a bunch of bills that hurt people and people of color in FL. I believe he is going to run for President.


----------



## vevster (Jul 9, 2021)

Evolving78 said:


> He is on a roll with signing a bunch of bills that hurt people and people of color in FL. I believe he is going to run for President.


 He is going to step over Trump's dead cold body ----  I think everyone should prepare themselves for a Republican president in 4 years, because Kamala isn't strong enough a candidate.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jul 9, 2021)

Cat missing in Surfside condo collapse found alive; death toll climbs to 79
					

SURFSIDE, FLA. (WSVN) - One of the families struggling after the Surfside condo collapse was given what they called a miracle on Friday: their cat...




					wsvn.com


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 9, 2021)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> DeSantis is a disgrace. Truly. I hate that he's running for re-election.


I hate that he will probably squeak through a win again, thanks to all the voter suppression laws and the legislation that essentially re-disenfranchised voters with criminal records after Floridians voted to reinstate their right to vote.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jul 19, 2021)

yamilee21 said:


> I hate that he will probably squeak through a win again, thanks to all the voter suppression laws and the legislation that essentially re-disenfranchised voters with criminal records after Floridians voted to reinstate their right to vote.



And you know it - because he barely won the election last time. He's had 4 years to plan how to disenfranchise to ensure a win again.


----------

